# Help, I did something really stupid!



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I was getting something out of the refrigerator and I had a styrofoam box from Applebee's in my frig I knocked out on the floor and spilled cold french fries on the floor! I went ahead and walked across the kitchen and when I got to Holly she had already gobbled up some of the cold fries ~

I never give her fries, and in the evening she threw up just once. I didn't think much about it thinking it gave her an upset stomach, but seemed otherwise ok. This morning as soon as we got up she threw up yellowish liquid about 4 little piles on the front porch! Clearly now she is not feeling well, and it is my fault! I should have immediately stopped her from eating the fries and thought it won't hurt her. My Vet is closed today. 

I am worried and don't know if there is something I can give her to ease her tummy right now? I can't believe I am so stupid, and as we are just healing from the UTI. She only has two days left on the Clavomox.

Will this hurt her?:mellow:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Because the french fries were cooked in grease and she is vomiting, I would be looking for other signs of discomfort that might indicate pancreatitis. Is she "hunched over" looking like her tummy hurts? Is the vomiting continuing?

If there's an emergency vet near you and the vomiting continues, I'd have her checked out because she can quickly become dehydrated and if it is pancreatitis, will need prompt treatment.

Let us know how your baby does!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry, I hope she is ok and feeling better soon.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Because the french fries were cooked in grease and she is vomiting, I would be looking for other signs of discomfort that might indicate pancreatitis. Is she "hunched over" looking like her tummy hurts? Is the vomiting continuing?
> 
> If there's an emergency vet near you and the vomiting continues, I'd have her checked out because she can quickly become dehydrated and if it is pancreatitis, will need prompt treatment.
> 
> Let us know how your baby does!


Maggie, No she is not hunched over and has not vomited anymore since early this morning! I was just wondering if there is anything to give her for upset stomach? I hope this didn't give her pancreatitis.. now I'm worried.

I will cancel plans today and stay close to her to keep an eye out.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It does sound like pancreatitis.... 

A vet would be a good option - even if you just call your normal vet or an evet and ask - they will let you know if you should come right in or not. 

Limit her food.

Rice with some boiled chicken may be in order - just a tiny bit - for a few days.

But you may need to fast her - which is why a vet is a good idea. Sometimes you have to fast them to make the pancreas stop working overdrive.... 

And Maggie is right - gotta make sure she is drinking okay.

Poop girl.... hope she feels better soon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would force fluids gently and starve her for 24 hours, then start on a de-greased chicken breast (boiled in water) & white rice---small, very small amounts to start w/and if she tolerates it well give her another small amount. Poor little baby. We all do stupid things so don't beat yourself up! Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good advice from everyone. She's probably gotten it out of her system (hopefully) but I would stay home and watch her. I'm sure there's an ER vet near you...or best call your vet today. They often will answer their pages. She might tell you what to do. And we've all made mistakes, with our 4-legged and 2-legged kids. You just have to have eyes in the back of your head and there won't be mistakes. :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure she'll be fine but be sure to keep her hydrated.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> It does sound like pancreatitis....
> 
> A vet would be a good option - even if you just call your normal vet or an evet and ask - they will let you know if you should come right in or not.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will go get some chicken.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Good advice from everyone. She's probably gotten it out of her system (hopefully) but I would stay home and watch her. I'm sure there's an ER vet near you...or best call your vet today. They often will answer their pages. She might tell you what to do. And we've all made mistakes, with our 4-legged and 2-legged kids. You just have to have eyes in the back of your head and there won't be mistakes. :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure she'll be fine but be sure to keep her hydrated.


Thanks so much! I hope it's out of her system as she hasn't vomited since early this am.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I would force fluids gently and starve her for 24 hours, then start on a de-greased chicken breast (boiled in water) & white rice---small, very small amounts to start w/and if she tolerates it well give her another small amount. Poor little baby. We all do stupid things so don't beat yourself up! Keep us posted.


Thank you Sandi, I will. Have to run out to the store for some fresh chicken.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Connie, don't beat yourself up over it. She will be fine. Staying home is a good idea and as others have said it does take time to get out of her system. If she continues to vomit I would take her to the vet right away. Keep us posted on how Holly is doing!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

A few weeks ago I gave Giovanni a very small amount of finely cut /rib eye steak and he felt ill the next day, but was fine after that. Apparently his sytem did not tolerate the fat. I would be carful what she has in her tummy today and keep her well hydrated, as Sandi said. If she cannot keep down fluids, that is cause to go to ER. 
I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Raw potato is very hard on the stomach, on top of the fat, but after initial distress I am sure she will be fine  good you are keeping an eye on her and giving her calming foods.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, as sometimes I give Ozzie a little French Fry now and then... now I definitely WON'T!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have actually given Sassy about 1/4 of a Tum before when I knew she had an icky tummy. I think someone once said that Pepcid is better for them (not sure) but the Tum worked for Sassy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I would force fluids gently and starve her for 24 hours, then start on a de-greased chicken breast (boiled in water) & white rice---small, very small amounts to start w/and if she tolerates it well give her another small amount. Poor little baby. We all do stupid things so don't beat yourself up! Keep us posted.


This is exactly what I do as well if Bailey is throwing up...which he only does very, very rarely (knock on wood). 

The key is to make sure they stay hydrated. I get plain Pedialyte and syringe it in Bailey's mouth about every hour. No food for at least 12 hours, so the tummy gets a chance to heal. After that, start with tiny amounts of boiled chicken and white rice.

Hope Holly feels better soon!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I would force fluids gently and starve her for 24 hours, then start on a de-greased chicken breast (boiled in water) & white rice---small, very small amounts to start w/and if she tolerates it well give her another small amount. Poor little baby. We all do stupid things so don't beat yourself up! Keep us posted.


How do you force liquids for a pup?? I never did this.

thanks.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

sassy's mommy said:


> I have actually given Sassy about 1/4 of a Tum before when I knew she had an icky tummy. I think someone once said that Pepcid is better for them (not sure) but the Tum worked for Sassy.


I might try that as I think I have some ~


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I have actually given Sassy about 1/4 of a Tum before when I knew she had an icky tummy. I think someone once said that Pepcid is better for them (not sure) but the Tum worked for Sassy.


1/4th of a Pepcid works well to settle the tummy. But check with your vet to make sure of the dosage for Holly. 

Also, do you have any Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic? That works wonders.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am a bad girl!! I have given Jasmine lots of fast food! She just begs, begs, begs (which I mean by bark, bark, bark, bark) I give in eventually! She has only once puked up some yellowish stuff.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> This is exactly what I do as well if Bailey is throwing up...which he only does very, very rarely (knock on wood).
> 
> The key is to make sure they stay hydrated. I get plain Pedialyte and syringe it in Bailey's mouth about every hour. No food for at least 12 hours, so the tummy gets a chance to heal. After that, start with tiny amounts of boiled chicken and white rice.
> 
> Hope Holly feels better soon!


Thanks, I am going to try giving her liquids with a syringe I just got.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Thank you for posting this, as sometimes I give Ozzie a little French Fry now and then... now I definitely WON'T!!


yep... I wouldn't recommend it! I never give them to her, but she gobbled them up from the floor before I could get to her. I should have known better, ugh


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I am a bad girl!! I have given Jasmine lots of fast food! She just begs, begs, begs (which I mean by bark, bark, bark, bark) I give in eventually! She has only once puked up some yellowish stuff.


Audrey, you are very lucky, you pup must have a strong tummy!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> 1/4th of a Pepcid works well to settle the tummy. But check with your vet to make sure of the dosage for Holly.
> 
> Also, do you have any Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic? That works wonders.


Never heard of the Ginger Mint tonic, do you get it at a pet store??


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Raw potato is very hard on the stomach, on top of the fat, but after initial distress I am sure she will be fine  good you are keeping an eye on her and giving her calming foods.


She doesn't want water much so I am going to give in a syringe in a bit.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Raw potato is very hard on the stomach, on top of the fat, but after initial distress I am sure she will be fine  good you are keeping an eye on her and giving her calming foods.


One of the things I love about this site is that we will learn from one another! It feels great to have you all out there! Our Maltese babies are so special


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> A few weeks ago I gave Giovanni a very small amount of finely cut /rib eye steak and he felt ill the next day, but was fine after that. Apparently his sytem did not tolerate the fat. I would be carful what she has in her tummy today and keep her well hydrated, as Sandi said. If she cannot keep down fluids, that is cause to go to ER.
> I hope she feels better soon!


Thanks, I am going to give her water in a syringe and see if she keeps it down!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Connie, don't beat yourself up over it. She will be fine. Staying home is a good idea and as others have said it does take time to get out of her system. If she continues to vomit I would take her to the vet right away. Keep us posted on how Holly is doing!


I will Barbara. I am going to watch her closely tonight and call my Vet if still not feeling well tomorrow.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Tori, thanks.....she seems to be feeling better tonight. I am going to give her water in a syringe and see if she keeps it down.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Connie 

I hope she heals quick! Just go slow with the food when you reintroduce... rice and chicken for a few days.... You could do a bit of pumpkin, too. Then I slowly add in their regular food.

hugs for Holly


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good that she seems to be feeling better. Jodi had pancreatitis last year, I didn't realize what was wrong but the first sign was that he got sick and then was restless. He wouldn't curl up as usual to sleep but lay stretched out on his stomach just looking ahead and he wouldn't eat. Of course those could just be signs of general discomfort too, I'm not sure if you are seeing any of those signs, but hopefully she's feeling even better by now and maybe eating a little.


----------

